# Micron size of Porter Cable Polishing Compounds and Brasso



## Culprit (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anyone know the micron size of the abrasives in Porter Cable Polishing Compounds (specifically the fine stuff, number 5 in their 1-5 lineup - sold at Lowe's), Hutt Plastic Polish, and Brasso (the liquid version)?

Google tells me that Hutt Plastic Polish is 1 micron, plus or minus depending on what site you're reading, but I couldn't find a primary source for any of the three.


----------

